# Scalo o non scalo? ora scalo ma per finta

## koma

Ciao ragazzi  :Smile:  non riesco a capire il perchè quando il pc è sotto stress dopo un po' il processore passa da 1800mhz a 600mhz e non riesco ad aumentare lo scaling a mano.

```
DeviantLife ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.80GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 599.687

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 1205.92

DeviantLife ~ #

```

Ora provo a installare lmsensors ma  la temperatura non è esageratamente alta.

EDIT:

è pazzesco le velocità del mio processore viaggiano da 600 a 1800 con un passo di 200mhz  (600 - 800 - 1000 etc) mi ritrovo che se dalla barra di gnome setto 600 mhz mi porta il processore a 199mhz qualcosa non qudra proprio

----------

## SilverXXX

Potrebbe essere che si scalda troppo e per stare sicuro abbassa?

----------

## koma

può essere erò con winzozz non capita... ora sto provando a settare ocn lmsensors le ventole a un maggiore rpm... se solo :

```
 Sorry, no chips were detected.

 Either your sensors are not supported, or they are

 connected to an I2C bus adapter that we do not support.

 See doc/FAQ, doc/lm_sensors-FAQ.html, or

 http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/cvs/lm_sensors2/doc/lm_sensors-FAQ.html

 (FAQ #4.24.3) for further information.

 If you find out what chips are on your board, see

 http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/newdrivers.html for driver status.

```

----------

## neryo

se tu disabiliti nel kernel il frequency scaling?

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... non è il massimo disabilitare il frequency scaling. potresti avere dei problemi di surriscaldamento. 

cmq avevo letto nel forum un po' di tempo fa che su alcuni computer era necessario modificare la tabella delle partizioni per via del bios bacato ed impostarne di nuove a manina.  potresti rientrare in questo caso, anche se mi pare sia passato un po' di  tempo da quando avevo letto la notizia.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> tabella delle partizioni

 sei sicuro che non fosse la DSTD [Differentiated System Description Table]  :Question: 

----------

## koma

come dice lc3man non è il caso di disabilitate il CPUFS, comunque  il blocco di frequenza è abbastanza aribritrario se riferito alla temperatura della cpu, purtroppo non riesco a installare lm_sensors ed avere altri dati su questo "surriscaldamento"

----------

## koma

sto provando a compilare con il dsdt personalizzato ma  mi da sempre errore...:

```
/DSDT/dell.asl:2020: error: redefinition of `Device'

/DSDT/dell.asl:1993: error: `Device' previously defined here

/DSDT/dell.asl: In function `Device':

/DSDT/dell.asl:2021: error: `_ADR' undeclared (first use in this function)

/DSDT/dell.asl:2021: error: `Zero' undeclared (first use in this function)

/DSDT/dell.asl:2022: error: syntax error before "Device"

/DSDT/dell.asl: At top level:

/DSDT/dell.asl:2029: warning: return type defaults to `int'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2029: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/DSDT/dell.asl:2029: error: redefinition of `Device'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2020: error: `Device' previously defined here

/DSDT/dell.asl: In function `Device':

/DSDT/dell.asl:2030: error: `_ADR' undeclared (first use in this function)

/DSDT/dell.asl:2031: error: syntax error before "Name"

/DSDT/dell.asl: At top level:

/DSDT/dell.asl:2037: warning: return type defaults to `int'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2037: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/DSDT/dell.asl:2037: error: redefinition of `Device'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2029: error: `Device' previously defined here

/DSDT/dell.asl: In function `Device':

/DSDT/dell.asl:2038: error: `_ADR' undeclared (first use in this function)

/DSDT/dell.asl:2039: error: syntax error before "Method"

/DSDT/dell.asl: At top level:

/DSDT/dell.asl:2048: error: syntax error before '{' token

/DSDT/dell.asl:2053: error: syntax error before numeric constant

/DSDT/dell.asl:2054: error: syntax error before numeric constant

/DSDT/dell.asl:2055: error: syntax error before '(' token

/DSDT/dell.asl:2056: warning: return type defaults to `int'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2056: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/DSDT/dell.asl:2056: error: redefinition of `Name'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2010: error: `Name' previously defined here

/DSDT/dell.asl: In function `Name':

/DSDT/dell.asl:2059: error: `One' undeclared (first use in this function)

/DSDT/dell.asl:2059: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect

/DSDT/dell.asl:2059: error: syntax error before '}' token

/DSDT/dell.asl: At top level:

/DSDT/dell.asl:2066: warning: return type defaults to `int'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2066: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/DSDT/dell.asl:2066: error: redefinition of `Device'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2037: error: `Device' previously defined here

/DSDT/dell.asl: In function `Device':

/DSDT/dell.asl:2067: error: `_ADR' undeclared (first use in this function)

/DSDT/dell.asl:2067: error: `Zero' undeclared (first use in this function)

/DSDT/dell.asl:2068: error: syntax error before "Device"

/DSDT/dell.asl: At top level:

/DSDT/dell.asl:2075: warning: return type defaults to `int'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2075: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/DSDT/dell.asl:2075: error: redefinition of `Device'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2066: error: `Device' previously defined here

/DSDT/dell.asl: In function `Device':

/DSDT/dell.asl:2076: error: `_ADR' undeclared (first use in this function)

/DSDT/dell.asl:2077: error: syntax error before "Name"

/DSDT/dell.asl: At top level:

/DSDT/dell.asl:2081: warning: return type defaults to `int'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2081: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/DSDT/dell.asl:2081: error: redefinition of `Device'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2075: error: `Device' previously defined here

/DSDT/dell.asl: In function `Device':

/DSDT/dell.asl:2082: error: `_ADR' undeclared (first use in this function)

/DSDT/dell.asl:2083: error: syntax error before "Name"

/DSDT/dell.asl: At top level:

/DSDT/dell.asl:2087: warning: return type defaults to `int'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2087: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/DSDT/dell.asl:2087: error: redefinition of `Device'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2081: error: `Device' previously defined here

/DSDT/dell.asl: In function `Device':

/DSDT/dell.asl:2088: error: `_ADR' undeclared (first use in this function)

/DSDT/dell.asl:2089: error: syntax error before "Name"

/DSDT/dell.asl: At top level:

/DSDT/dell.asl:2093: warning: return type defaults to `int'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2093: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/DSDT/dell.asl:2093: error: redefinition of `Device'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2087: error: `Device' previously defined here

/DSDT/dell.asl: In function `Device':

/DSDT/dell.asl:2094: error: `_ADR' undeclared (first use in this function)

/DSDT/dell.asl:2095: error: syntax error before "Name"

/DSDT/dell.asl: At top level:

/DSDT/dell.asl:2099: warning: return type defaults to `int'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2099: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/DSDT/dell.asl:2099: error: redefinition of `Device'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2093: error: `Device' previously defined here

/DSDT/dell.asl: In function `Device':

/DSDT/dell.asl:2100: error: `_ADR' undeclared (first use in this function)

/DSDT/dell.asl:2101: error: syntax error before "Name"

/DSDT/dell.asl: At top level:

/DSDT/dell.asl:2106: error: stray '\' in program

/DSDT/dell.asl:2107: warning: return type defaults to `int'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2107: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/DSDT/dell.asl:2107: error: redefinition of `Scope'

/DSDT/dell.asl:1171: error: `Scope' previously defined here

/DSDT/dell.asl:2110: error: syntax error before '(' token

/DSDT/dell.asl:2111: warning: return type defaults to `int'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2111: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/DSDT/dell.asl:2111: error: redefinition of `Name'

/DSDT/dell.asl:2056: error: `Name' previously defined here

/DSDT/dell.asl: In function `Name':

/DSDT/dell.asl:2113: error: syntax error before '{' token

/DSDT/dell.asl: At top level:

/DSDT/dell.asl:2198: error: syntax error before '.' token

```

e questo è un cut mi sa che sbaglio io qualcosa

----------

## koma

La risoluzione infine:

La mia mente oggi vagava e pensava cosa avevo installato prima che ora non ho e che differenza c'è tra la mia precedente versioen di gentoo e codesta?

La versione dei programmi? uhm ma di solito si programma per migliorare non peggiorare... chi programmerà mai per peggiorare o comunque per rendere più complesse le cose...

LA DELL

Ma certo! il bios!

Downgrading A16 -> A15

Cpu thermal: 75C° (ok un po' alta ma per un case in plastica e metallo non è male tenendo presente che ha una sola ventola e mal posizionata)

Processore 1800mhz -> scaling funzionale

Tutto funziona

Maledetto bios di M)/&(%/&£$%

 :Wink:  Solved

----------

## koma

Bene  in effetti il processore non scala indietro... in questi giorni sto facendo un revdep perchè sto upgradando il gcc di 180 pacchetti in un'intera notte ne ha fatti 8 (ricordo che è un centrino 1800 con 1 gb di ram) per paura del surriscaldamento ho comprato un tappetino con ventole da mettere sotto ma nulla niente che aiuti.

Io non capisco se il processore fosse "andato" non compilerebbe! darebbe errori così come a ram.

Non riesco a spiegarmi questa situazione

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

io non ho mica capito l'ultimo post...

----------

